# Can't afford divorce? Just move your AP in with you and your H!



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

I read this article and almost got sick. This woman is delusional and incredibly selfish. 



https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/happened-fell-love-much-younger-160000348.html


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I wonder if she'll be back to update once her boytoy dumps her for a woman closer to his own age.

Probably not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

Click bait. Huffpo does this a lot.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Lol, the concept that a fling like this is the best relationship you've ever had says more about you than your husband.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

What a selfish and horrible woman.

I hope her BH can quickly leave her in the dust.....and her children, who have just been forced to witness one of the most evil and cruel things that one of their parents can inflict on the other, in front of their very eyes, go with him.

I especially liked how she said, with emphasis in italics, that she knows what is most important is the well being and happiness of her children.....then goes on to explain how wonderful and fulfilling this A has been for her.....not ONCE mentioning how she just betrayed and destroyed the man her children call father right in front of THEIR eyes.

I know if one of my parents had EVER done something so disgusting and vicious to the other, that parent would never see or hear from me ever again.

To h*ll with traitors.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey! Why didn't I think of this?! Maybe it could have worked! We could have spent time not fighting, but instead - worked on our relationship and forget about the lies?

Because there were lies and actions done behind the back. Open relationship or not... and what this woman in the article has - is NOT an open relationship, is abusive and screwed up.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

*What matters most (and here's the thing: I know this) is my children's happiness, safety, and security.*

HAHAHAHHAHAHH

oh that's funny. 

The kids have to be thinking - Oh that's lovely. Mom's got some guy that's just a bit older than us she's banging at night - not only that she's moved him in to rub it in dad's face.

Great. Dad thinks it's awesome.

Yep, no therapy in those kid's future


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

This could be a How-To article...

"How to create to broken children"

"How I emasculated my husband AND made my children watch"

"How to despise yourself -The beginning of the end of my self-respect"

"Selfish Me !!! my no regrets life and the people I destroyed"


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

She has really messed up her kids, some example.

So she should fix this, leave the house with the OM, file for divorce and let him have custody of the kids and the house.

She would not like it if the roles were reversed.


----------



## KJ_Simmons (Jan 12, 2016)

Yeah the wife cut her hubby's nuts off, but hubby handed her the scissors.


----------



## sparrow55 (Apr 23, 2016)

New form of journalism unfortunately..Outrage clickbait. Post outrageous articles so that people will share them, even if it is to mock them.. You get the views and ad revenue.

Anyhow, they seem to be in some open marriage thing. This is not an affair and this has nothing to do with this forum

Edit:



> My sweet companion fled the scene, and I expected I would never see him again.


lol.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Its not an open marriage as she stated that THEY want a divorce. Or at least SHE does from her husband. She wants little to do with him, as long as he takes care of the house or whatever - while she gets banged by a guy half her age. She has no respect for her husband.

I mean, the guy walked in with them having SEX accidentally by coming into his own bedroom to give her surprise sex. he wasn't aware of what was going on.

The response from others to the article, are calling her out as the hag that she is.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Nah, it's ok. The husband clearly has no balls. 

If you don't stand up for yourself, you get walked all over.

Don't feel sorry for him one slightest bit.. he called OP back to apologize for scaring him off.

lol


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

> my husband came home with the specific intention of surprising us having sex during the day, and even picked the lock to fling the door open to the master bedroom. My sweet companion fled the scene, and I expected I would never see him again. Amazingly, *my husband felt bad enough that he called my lover a few minutes later and apologized for freaking out*, and hoped he hadn't driven him out of my life forever because he was clearly making me happy.


Would I LOVE to get a recording of that phone call. I imagine it went something like this:

"I just wanted to call and apologize for startling you while you were fvcking my wife in my marital bed. I really should of knocked first and it was just very rude of me. Please accept my humble apologizes."

I mean she married a cuckold. Period. No real man would EVER make that kind of a phone call. This woman is beyond vile and disgusting and her husband is spineless.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Fake. I guarantee it.

It reads like a desperate housewives episode. A bad one.

Scratch that. They're all bad ones. One without Eva whatshername in it. She's hot.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Shes a *&(&**(&*!!!!
but her husband needs a severe shaking from a friend on how not to be a doormat.


----------

